# jours fériés et mensualisation



## chantalounette (26 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, Je suis en train de faire une mensualisation cette année je suis en année incomplète avec mes employeur (l'année  précédente j'étais en année complète avec ces  même employeurs) . Je suis sur 42 semaines de 4 jours et 2 semaines de 2 jours .Mon problème c'est le calcul des jours fériés. Semaine fin d'octobre le papa fait le pont le lundi ok et,mardi c'est férié j'aurai 2 jours travaillés jeudi et vendredi.  Pour l'ascension je travaille lundi, mardi pas le petit les mercredis ,jeudi férié et vendredi je fais le pont. Au départ j'ai fais ma mensualisation sur 3 jours pour ces 2 semaines en incluant les fériés   j'ai un doute sur le fais que ce soit le bon calcul..je veux bien que quelqu'un parmi vous me donne la solution si j'ai faux....Merci


----------



## Lijana (26 Septembre 2022)

Je ferais la mensualisation sur 42 semaines. 


Et j’enlèverais seulement le vendredi où je fais le pont.


----------



## Lijana (26 Septembre 2022)

Le lundi, le pe fait le pont, convenance personnelle, pas de diminution de salaire.  Mardi férié, jour férié payé, pas de diminution de salaire


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Pareil, on ne tient pas compte des fériés pour établir une mensualisation. 
Sinon quel mic mac. En plus que le papa'fasse le pont ne doit pas avoir d'incidence sur la mensualisation. 

Idem je pose un sans solde le vendredi de l'ascension c'est inscrit sur mon contrat non négociable.


----------



## chantalounette (26 Septembre 2022)

j'ai fais 44 semaines de 4 jours x 40 heures + 2 semaines de 30 heures x 3 jours =1740 h x salaire brut.
on fait une nouvelle mensualisation donc ca ne me gène pas d'enlever le lundi31 octobre puisque je le sais d'avance .Mais comme c'est pas très clair avec jours d'avant  travaillé et jours d'après ca m'embrouille un peu quand ont lis la convention


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Mais pourquoi vous pėnalisez vous en ôtant un jour qui vous est dû ?

Le férié du coup sera bien payé puisque l'absence est injustifiée (pas d'absence déductible sans certificat médical ). Et même si vous avez inclus le lundi non travaillė alors c'est un jour qui était off, et non donc prévu travaillé,  donc salaire maintenu également.  La condition ne travailler un jour avant et un jour après ne vaut pas quand ce sont des absences non  rémunérées prévues sinon trop facile.
En revanche si vous aviez été en arrêt ce lundi, oui le férié n'aurait pas été maintenu en salaire. 

Si c'est une demande du parent,  de ne pas payé le férié eh bien refusez l'avenant vous pénalisant.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Aucun intérêt pour vous à déduire les jours de pont de votre mensualisation 

Autant les déduire avec le ccc au moment de la prise 
La retenue sur salaire sera moindre


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

La semaine a cheval sur octobre et novembre sera bien une semaine à 4 jours car le lundi 31 c'est une absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur 

Pour la, semaine ou i' y a le jeudi de l'ascension idem cette, semaine compte pour 4 jours dans le calcul de la mensualisation 

Donc 44 semaines de 4 jours pour votre mensualisation 
Vous deduirez le vendredi au moment de la prise


----------



## Lijana (26 Septembre 2022)

Je crois que nous nous sommes trompé. Elle devrait faire la mensualisation sur 46 semaines, 4 jours par semaine


----------



## Lijana (26 Septembre 2022)

Pardon, c’est moi qui me suis trompé du coup. Oui c’est bien 44 semaines


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

j'ai inscrit une nouvelle clause à mes contrats, je ne trouvais pas équitable que les AC ne déduisent pas du salaire les fériés, et que lorsque les semaine d'absence des AI comportent un férié, il n'est pas payé.
J'indique donc, que je récupérerai les fériés à ma convenance quand un férié tombe sur une semaine d'absence programmée en AI.


----------



## Lijana (26 Septembre 2022)

Et pourquoi récupérer un jour férié si la semaine n’est pas programmée comment travaillé?

Vous pouvez le récupérer s’il tombe pendant votre semaine des cp.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

@liline17

Complètement d'accord avec toi 
j'ai cette clause à tous mes contrats en année incomplète 

Si un jour férié tombe sur une semaine d'absence programmée de l'assistante maternelle ou du parent employeur celui-ci donnera lieu à récupération 
Sauf si il tombe un dimanche


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

oui, bien sur, je n'utilise cette clause que si le férié tombe sur un jour normalement travaillé.
Lijana, j'ai expliqué qu'en AC tous les PE paient les fériés, je trouve inéquitable que ceux qui nous donnent le moins de travail puissent avoir le moyens de ne pas nous payer les fériés


----------



## chantalounette (26 Septembre 2022)

au final vs ne déduisez jamais les jours fériés....


----------



## liline17 (26 Septembre 2022)

moi, non, de toute façon, la nouvelle CCN nous les accorde sans délai d'ancienneté


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

Vous vous faites des noeuds au cerveau pour pas grand-chose ! perso je ne déduis aucun jour férié le papa est pour convenance personnelle c'est son problème rien à déduire et puis quoi encore c'est lui qui vous pose la question ???


----------



## abelia (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, idem je ne déduis pas les jours fériés.


----------



## Couleurcafe (26 Septembre 2022)

_BONSOIR POUR REBONDIR SUR LE SUJET DES JOURS FERIES, le 15 aout de cette année tombait un lundi pendant mes congés d'été semaine absence programmée donc faisait partie de la mensualisation année incomplète puis je le récupérer même si pas spécifié dans le contrat ?_


----------



## Orlhad (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Un jour férié qui tombe durant une période d'absence programmée ( et non pendant une semaine de congés payés ) n'est pas récupérable malheureusement.


----------



## liline17 (27 Septembre 2022)

c'est pour ça que je mets une clause dans mes contrat, la CCN ne l'a pas prévu


----------

